# 12-13 season....



## 66Birdman (Jan 16, 2013)

How is your season so far? Here in SW Idaho we are doing pretty good with the record cold temps the last month or so. I have been fishing on 10" of ice on lakes I would normally be using a boat on this time of year. Here are some pics from the last week.









Few nice bull gills


















Idaho Jumbo


----------



## eboll08 (Oct 20, 2012)

Haven't made it out yet, but heading to Sakakawea tomorrow.

Nice 'gills. Some brutes in that bunch


----------

